# 

## danul

Dzień Dobry,
Jak większość tu zaglądających na to forum przymierzamy się z żoną do budowy domu najwcześniej w 2022. Wcześniej jednak staramy się zweryfikować rynek, ceny technologie etc. Dotychczas chcieliśmy budować Szmaragd 4:

https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu...SABEgI8evD_BwE z uwagi na jego teoretyczną prostotę w budowie a co za tym idzie koszty samej budowy (jak się okazuje nie do końca).

Jednak niedawno zainteresował nas zupełnie inny projekt, który niedawno pojawił się na stronie archon a dokładnie:
https://www.archon.pl/projekty-domow...m44b24b6ab278c

Realne koszty budowy domów teoretycznie są bardzo zbliżone (realne przede wszystkim po stronie szmaragd z uwagi na dużą ilość wybudowanych już domów // miranda to zupełnie nowy projekt).

To czego oczekujemy od domu to przede wszystkim dom dla rodziny 2+2, w którym planujemy zastosować pompę ciepła, reperację oraz fotowoltaikę. Miranda po niewielu po prawkach (eliminacja gabinetu na korzyść powiększenia pom. gospodarczego, zastosowanie w/w technologii oraz wysoka ścianka kolankowa) idealnie wpasowuje się w nasz zamysł domu. Pytanie jednak ja to z tymi kosztami. Nie ukrywam,że liczę do wprowadzenia do domu ok 600k. Niewielką część wykończenia zrobię sam tak samo jak elektrykę, więc trochę kasy pozostanie. 

Mamy do Państwa kilka pytań:
1. Czy jako bardziej doświadczone osoby widzicie w tych projektach coś niepojącego co znacząco zwiększy koszty? - osobiście skłaniamy się do mirandy
2. Czy porotherm to dobre rozwiązanie (ściana jednowarstwowa) - czy może lepiej budować z dwuwarstwowej jak kiedyś? Obawiam się ew. uszkodzeń elewacji i koniecznych napraw.
3. W przypadku mirandy na pewno chcielibyśmy zrezygnować całkowicie z kominów (nie potrzebny m.in kominek)
3. Może mogą Państwo polecić inne ciekawe domy z garażem i pokojami min 14m2 z mniejszą powierzchnią użytkową?

Bardzo dziękujemy za wszystkie spostrzeżenia i uwagi.

----------


## Kaizen

Ad. 1. Obydwa projekty mają skomplikowaną bryłę budynku i dachu, balkony - to podnosi koszty. Taki balkon trzeba zaizolować z góry i z dołu, wypadałoby też dać łącznik termoizolacyjny.

Duże przeszklenia potrafią zaskoczyć ceną, ze względu na konieczność hartowania szyb czy wykorzystania droższego profilu.

W obydwu projektach ze 30m2 marnuje się na komunikację. 

Ad. 2.


Ale jak chcesz PC, to może być - duże straty nadrobisz tanimi kWh.


Łazienka, w której chcesz mieć zazwyczaj cieplej niż gdzie indziej, nad garażem, gdzie chcesz mieć zazwyczaj dla oszczędności minimalne ogrzewanie (do tego masz większe straty, przez zazwyczaj nieszczelną bramę i słabe jej parametry termoizolacyjne + mostek w progu) to słaby pomysł. Trudno będzie ogrzać tę łazienkę. Dziwne, że w obydwu przypadkach projektanci wpadli na taki pomysł.

Popatrz na to. Z trzech pokoi możesz zrobić dwa większe a do ściany bez okien dokleić garaż (ja bym robił nieogrzewany, odizolowany od domu - ale jak chcesz możesz zrobić ogrzewany).

----------


## Busters

Jaki masz budzet na dom?

----------


## danul

*Kaizen* jeśli chodzi o okna to z tyłu planuję zostawić jedynie jedno duże (w miejscu gabinetu drzwi do pom.gospodarczego, pozostałe mniejsze nie do samej ziemi a raczej szersze, a węższe i jedno z tyłu do wyjścia na ogród). W przypadku balkonu wiem, że znacząco podnosi koszty, ale żony nie przekonam :smile:  .
Bardzo ciekawe spostrzeżenie jeśli chodzi o łazienkę na górze - nie brałem pod uwagę faktycznie dużych strat ciepła wynikających z nieszczelności w garażu. Prawda jest tez taka, ze samochodu nie trzymam w większości w garażu a jeśli chodzi o szczelność bramy tutaj nie interesowałem się jeszcze tematem możliwości ich uszczelnienia, ale jeszcze dziękuję za tą uwagę.
Filmik widziałem, ale to wszystko zależy od dostawcy - podobno porotherm ma dużą wytrzymałość :smile: 

*Busters* Planuję nie oszczędzać na materiałach i raczej sukcesywnie robić kolejne rzeczy, ale szacuję 500k na budowę, instalacje,i częściowe wykończenie (bez kuchni oraz łazienek). Ceny rosną z każdym rokiem, więc przede wszystkim chce dobrze pobudować dom i powoli skupić się na spokojnie na wykończeniu (obecnie mamy gdzie mieszkać, więc nie mamy ciśnienia).

----------


## Kaizen

> Filmik widziałem, ale to wszystko zależy od dostawcy - podobno porotherm ma dużą wytrzymałość


Do domu piętrowego wystarczy wytrzymałość najsłabszego materiału, jaki znajdziesz. O wyższości jednego materiału nad innym znajdziesz niejeden wątek. Wytrzymałość na ściskanie IMO nie ma znaczenia. Do rozważenia zdolność do tłumienia dźwięków, pojemność cieplna, grubość ściany o docelowym U, szczelność (zwłaszcza, jak myślisz o energooszczędnym domu z rekuperacją - a przy tak popękanym materiale jak na filmie trudno, żeby nie wiało z gniazdek), mostek do gruntu i dookoła okien, trudność w obróbce (nie, to nie tylko problem wykonawcy - jak on byle jak obrobi to potem konsekwencje ponosi inwestor).
Traktowanie klienta nie zależy od dostawcy - tylko od gwaranta (w tym przypadku producenta Porothermu).

Co do garażu - to czemu nie zrobić taniego, osobnego budynku? Niby garaż w bryle jest wygodny, ale nie wychodzi taniej, niż m2 salonu (popatrz na ceny bram o sensownym U). Postawienie osobnego, nędznie izolowanego budynku jest dużo tańsze i prostsze. A brama może być byle jaka.

----------


## danul

*Kaizen* myślałem o takim domu konkretnie o:
https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu...razowa-WRL1046

Ale nie ukrywam, że wygrały tutaj względy estetyczne dwóch wskazanych w pierwszym poście domów.
Różnica w kosztach budowy jest stosunkowo niewielka jednak większa powierzchnia do ogrzania i pokoje nie do końca spełniające wymagania.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ale nie ukrywam, że wygrały tutaj względy estetyczne dwóch wskazanych w pierwszym poście domów.
> Różnica w kosztach budowy jest stosunkowo niewielka jednak większa powierzchnia do ogrzania i pokoje nie do końca spełniające wymagania.


70+% powierzchni podłóg to niewielka różnica? Różnica w kosztach będzie jeszcze większa, bo przy piętrze i o tyle większej powierzchni znacząco wzrasta skomplikowanie instalacji. Dla przykładu 150m2 powinna ogarnąć pompa obiegowa kotła - przy 200m2 nie obejdzie się najprawdopodobniej bez sprzęgła.

Koszty podawane przy projektach to bajki. Licz ze 4k zł za m2 podłogi do stanu deweloperskiego jak nie będziesz bazował na najtańszej tandecie.

----------


## danul

Kaizen trudno się z Tobą nie zgodzić, bo masz wiele racji jednak mimo wszystko nie chce zwykłego domu parterowego, powierzchnia na piętrze jest dla mnie ważna. Stąd też przeliczając koszty nie widzę dużej różnicy pomiędzy np. Mirandą  czy chociażby takim domem: https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-fabian-3-WOE1148 a powiedziałbym, że wyjdzie drożej

----------


## Kaizen

> Kaizen trudno się z Tobą nie zgodzić, bo masz wiele racji jednak mimo wszystko nie chce zwykłego domu parterowego, powierzchnia na piętrze jest dla mnie ważna. Stąd też przeliczając koszty nie widzę dużej różnicy pomiędzy np. Mirandą  czy chociażby takim domem: https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-fabian-3-WOE1148 a powiedziałbym, że wyjdzie drożej


Jakbym się z Tobą założył, że 350m2 po podłodze będzie droższe niż 165m2 (Arosa II + garaż) byłbym okrutny. Bo będzie znacząco drożej choćbyś nie wiem co wyczyniał.
I nie wiem, czemu nie porównujesz z parterówką bez użytkowego poddasza - tak, poddasze jest drogie. Niewiele tańsze niż pełne piętro ale często MPZP czy WZ nie pozwalają na pełne piętro. Piętrowe czy poddasze przy 3 sypialniach będzie droższe od parterówki. Jedyne uzasadnienie, to brak miejsca na działce przy tak małych domach.

----------


## Nurek_

Miranda to zdecydowanie nie jest tani dom. Jak chcesz dobre materiały (nie oszczędzanie na izolacjach, dach z pełnym deskowaniem, suszone drewno, dobra dachówka, dobre okna) to licz pod 2tys/m2 SSZ. A to znaczy, że przy 200m2 na deweloperski za 500 tyś nie ma szans...

----------


## danul

> Miranda to zdecydowanie nie jest tani dom. Jak chcesz dobre materiały (nie oszczędzanie na izolacjach, dach z pełnym deskowaniem, suszone drewno, dobra dachówka, dobre okna) to licz pod 2tys/m2 SSZ. A to znaczy, że przy 200m2 na deweloperski za 500 tyś nie ma szans...


Czy zatem stosując Twój przelicznik 2tys/m2 poniższy dom powinien wybudować za 290tys - mamy tutaj 143m2 podłóg + 100k instalacje etc = 400k za developerski?
https://www.homekoncept.com.pl/produ...al_information 

Weryfikując jednak wyceny ze stron wychodzi to znacznie więcej niż 2tys/m2

----------


## Nurek_

> Czy zatem stosując Twój przelicznik 2tys/m2 poniższy dom powinien wybudować za 290tys - mamy tutaj 143m2 podłóg + 100k instalacje etc = 400k za developerski?
> https://www.homekoncept.com.pl/produ...al_information 
> 
> Weryfikując jednak wyceny ze stron wychodzi to znacznie więcej niż 2tys/m2


Ten dom nie ma 143 m2 tylko prawie 180. Garaż się chyba sam nie zbuduje...
Nie patrz na powierzchnię użytkową, tylko na całkowitą powierzchnię po podłogach
Od SSZ do deweloperskiego masz nie tylko instalacje, ale również ocieplenie ścian, elewacje, styropian w podłodze, wylewki, tynki, sufity podwieszane, źródło ciepła. Zapomnij, że zmieścisz się w 100k,

----------


## martingg

> Czy zatem stosując Twój przelicznik 2tys/m2 poniższy dom powinien wybudować za 290tys - mamy tutaj 143m2 podłóg + 100k instalacje etc = 400k za developerski?
> https://www.homekoncept.com.pl/produ...al_information 
> 
> Weryfikując jednak wyceny ze stron wychodzi to znacznie więcej niż 2tys/m2


Witam sąsiada  :wink:  https://www.homekoncept.com.pl/produ...omekoncept-26/ to znajomy w Bieganowie zbudował, powiększony do 185m2 użytkowej (bez tego betonowego zadaszenia tarasu) + garaż 40m2 czyli 225m2 po podłodze ~~ developerski z elewacja 500 tys. Dachówka, ceramika ściany, jeden HS 4m, grawitacyjna, taki "normalny" standard bez wodotrysków, ale bez oszczędzania.

Planuje zbudować indywidualny 134m2 (procesuje się PnB) na płycie, bez garażu, monolit, dachówka, schody lane na piętro, piętro nieużytkowe, bez HS, silka nośne również w Bieganowie właśnie zbieram wyceny na budowę z więźbą + deskowanie i papa. Przygotuj się na rozstrzał bo sama robota 50-70 tys z czego większość to 60-65 tys kwoty za samo SSO bez krycia dachówką, dachówka dodatkowo 60pln m2 u mnie to 225m2 czyli 12 tys dodatkowo do SSZ.

Zbieram wyceny na materiał + robota i sobie wklepuje do Excela żeby wiedzieć jakiej kwocie stawić czoło z grubsza wszystko policzyłem, założyłem 60k ekipa, dachówka płaska glazurowana, silka, płyta, wszystko policzone wychodzi 220 tyś czyli wyjdzie z 240-250 za 134m2 po podłodze za SSZ.

----------


## danul

> Ten dom nie ma 143 m2 tylko prawie 180. Garaż się chyba sam nie zbuduje...
> Nie patrz na powierzchnię użytkową, tylko na całkowitą powierzchnię po podłogach
> Od SSZ do deweloperskiego masz nie tylko instalacje, ale również ocieplenie ścian, elewacje, styropian w podłodze, wylewki, tynki, sufity podwieszane, źródło ciepła. Zapomnij, że zmieścisz się w 100k,


*Nurek* za ile Twoim zdaniem jest realna szansa wybudować Mirandę z uwzględnieniem: 
- dobrych materiałów (pytanie jakie porotherm + styropian) ew. dwa pustaki + pomiędzy styropian
- likwidacją dużych okien z tyłu (pozostawienie jednego jako wyjście na taras)
- połączeniem gabinetu oraz kotłowni i zrobienie jednego pomieszczenia (gospodarcze)
- pozostawienie jednego komina
- instalacji pompy ciepła, rekuperacji  (elektrykę zrobię sam)  

Czy kwota 400k brutto jest realna czy to nadal za mało?

----------


## martingg

Moim zdaniem 400k za developerski to moze byc mało to jest duzy dom, strop betonowy + pytanie co na drugi strop czy wiązary. Stawiałbym z 500. Mi krzyczą jak już wiesz 65k za robotę 134m2 + 12k za dachówke to jest 75k za samą robotę do SSZ a ten dom jest sporo większy jednak. Sama robota SSZ stawiam 90-100 u was.
Sciane 3 warstwową bym odpuścił, nie zwróci się wam ta energooszczędność nigdy, a koszt kolejnej sciany ogromny 
Komin to grosze  :wink:  patrząc przez pryzmat całej budowy

----------


## majka112

Stan deweloperski to ok 600 tys.zł.

----------


## Nurek_

> *Nurek* za ile Twoim zdaniem jest realna szansa wybudować Mirandę z uwzględnieniem: 
> - dobrych materiałów (pytanie jakie porotherm + styropian) ew. dwa pustaki + pomiędzy styropian
> - likwidacją dużych okien z tyłu (pozostawienie jednego jako wyjście na taras)
> - połączeniem gabinetu oraz kotłowni i zrobienie jednego pomieszczenia (gospodarcze)
> - pozostawienie jednego komina
> - instalacji pompy ciepła, rekuperacji  (elektrykę zrobię sam)  
> 
> Czy kwota 400k brutto jest realna czy to nadal za mało?


Z tego co wymieniasz realny wpływ na koszty ma tylko wymiana okien. Taki jeden HS to ok 10 tyś zł, nie musisz ich od razu likwidować ale można zastąpić np. fix-em + ewentualnie otwierane skrzydło - wyjdzie znacznie taniej. Reszta to niewielkie pieniądze chociaż wiadomo, grosz do grosza...
Miranda to ogólnie drogi w budowie i dość skomplikowany dom. Widać, że ktoś kto go projektował, nie przejmował się kosztami. 4 duże HS-y, dwuskrzydłowe drzwi, balkony, narożne okno, skomplikowany dach z czterema lukarnami/jaskółkami - to wszytko kosztuje. Owszem, można z pewnych rzeczy zrezygnować, ale to wtedy już nie będzie ten sam dom.

Ile zapłacisz za developerski - trudno mi powiedzieć, ale myślę, że 500-600 tyś musisz liczyć. I potem jeszcze ze 150-200 na wykończenie/umeblowanie.
Przykładowo u mnie stan deweloperski taniej parterówki na wiązarach 120m2 wyniósł trochę ponad 300 tys. W tej kasie: bardzo dobre warunki gruntowe (niepotrzebne drogie izolacje), brak stropu, kryty blachą, dobre ocieplenie, rekuperacja, powietrzna pompa ciepła, wszystkie przyłącza. Ale sam robiłem sporo więcej niż elektrykę, bo wszystkie ocieplenia, sufity powieszane, rekuperację, przyłącza od granicy, odkurzacz centralny, gładzie i malowanie (chociaż to już wykończeniówka bardziej) i setki drobnych rzeczy. I w czasie budowy widzę, że ceny poszły sporo do góry, myślę że gdybym budował teraz musiałbym jeszcze z 50 tyś dołożyć.
Stawiałem też niedawno duży garaż z pomieszczeniem gospodarczym - niecałe 60m2 powierzchni, bez lanego stropu. Na razie jest w stanie surowym, koszt to 50 tyś.
Czyli wychodzi prawie 1000 zł za m2 stanu surowego otwartego maksymalnie prostego budynku -  4 ściany, wieniec, prosta więźba, membrana i blacha. U ciebie tak prosto nie będzie, do tego dochodzą nietanie okna i masz pod 2k/m2 sam SSZ.

----------


## martingg

wyceniałem HS do siebie 250x240 wyceny Adamsa Vetrex miałem na 17-19 tys. Także te 10 tyś to strasznie mało  :smile:  dla porównania takie balkonowe klaysczne z ruchomym słupkiem 3500-3800

----------


## agb

Coś dużo. Ja mniej płaciłem za 400x250. To było 2 lata temu, ale chyba ceny nie poszły tak do góry?

----------


## martingg

Nie wiem, nie planuje HS wiec nie zgłębiałem tematu ale tutaj jedna z wycen




vs ta sama wycena tylko zwykłe balkonowe

----------


## agb

Bo wyceniłeś Passive Line. Chyba najdroższą opcję Adamsa?

----------


## martingg

nie, to odpowiednik twojego vetrexa v82 czyli troche lepszy od standardowego
passive line S -> plus  -> ultra potem wyżej jeszcze seria premium line

mogę się mylić, tak jak pisałem nie zagłębiałem HS

cenowo vetrex v82 = adams passive line z grubsza

----------


## agb

Nie, odpowiednikiem mojego Vetrexa jest: _SYSTEM: S19681 HST VEKA SL 82mm_.

Edit: Chyba, że mowa o innym profilu, to wtedy faktycznie jest to odpowiednik. Ale za tego HST miałem wycenę Passive Line ~18k brutto.

----------


## martingg

Jak mówiłem, nie zagłębiałem się jeszcze aż tak w profile, zbierałem wyceny z grubsza na adamsa passive line i vetrexa v82 i oknoplast, vetrex 18k brutto z montażem oferta z wołomina bez żadnych dodatków, antracyt dwustronny 

4x 170x150 
3x 85x240 FIX
1x 220x240
1x 170x130 
1x 50x50 
2x 60x150

dodatki:

Za podkłady podparapetowe z utwardzonego XPS'u, trzeba będzie dopłacić 800 zł brutto.
Za ciepły montaż na taśmach paroszczelnych i paroprzepuszczalnych firmy ILLBRUCK, trzeba będzie dopłacić 1900 zł brutto.
Proszę pamiętać, że przy wyborze ciepłego montażu otwory okienne powinny zostać odpowiednio przygotowane (zdjęcie w załączniku)  

Za poszerzenia systemowe, trzeba będzie dopłacić ok. 900 zł brutto,

----------


## danul

> Z tego co wymieniasz realny wpływ na koszty ma tylko wymiana okien. Taki jeden HS to ok 10 tyś zł, nie musisz ich od razu likwidować ale można zastąpić np. fix-em + ewentualnie otwierane skrzydło - wyjdzie znacznie taniej. Reszta to niewielkie pieniądze chociaż wiadomo, grosz do grosza...
> Miranda to ogólnie drogi w budowie i dość skomplikowany dom. Widać, że ktoś kto go projektował, nie przejmował się kosztami. 4 duże HS-y, dwuskrzydłowe drzwi, balkony, narożne okno, skomplikowany dach z czterema lukarnami/jaskółkami - to wszytko kosztuje. Owszem, można z pewnych rzeczy zrezygnować, ale to wtedy już nie będzie ten sam dom.
> 
> Ile zapłacisz za developerski - trudno mi powiedzieć, ale myślę, że 500-600 tyś musisz liczyć. I potem jeszcze ze 150-200 na wykończenie/umeblowanie.
> Przykładowo u mnie stan deweloperski taniej parterówki na wiązarach 120m2 wyniósł trochę ponad 300 tys. W tej kasie: bardzo dobre warunki gruntowe (niepotrzebne drogie izolacje), brak stropu, kryty blachą, dobre ocieplenie, rekuperacja, powietrzna pompa ciepła, wszystkie przyłącza. Ale sam robiłem sporo więcej niż elektrykę, bo wszystkie ocieplenia, sufity powieszane, rekuperację, przyłącza od granicy, odkurzacz centralny, gładzie i malowanie (chociaż to już wykończeniówka bardziej) i setki drobnych rzeczy. I w czasie budowy widzę, że ceny poszły sporo do góry, myślę że gdybym budował teraz musiałbym jeszcze z 50 tyś dołożyć.
> Stawiałem też niedawno duży garaż z pomieszczeniem gospodarczym - niecałe 60m2 powierzchni, bez lanego stropu. Na razie jest w stanie surowym, koszt to 50 tyś.
> Czyli wychodzi prawie 1000 zł za m2 stanu surowego otwartego maksymalnie prostego budynku -  4 ściany, wieniec, prosta więźba, membrana i blacha. U ciebie tak prosto nie będzie, do tego dochodzą nietanie okna i masz pod 2k/m2 sam SSZ.


Dzięki, tym postem bardziej racjonalnie zaczynam liczyć.
Nie wiem czy jakikolwiek projekt, który nam się spodoba jest w zakresie tych 500tys

Tak naprawdę na naszej liście pozostały projekty:
https://www.archon.pl/projekty-domow...m4c22351c430e2
https://z500.pl/projekt/49/z49,przes...od-frontu.html

i omówiony powyżej Szmaragd 4
https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu...SAAEgJUAfD_BwE

Czy widzicie tutaj również duże zagrożenie jeśli chodzi o budżet a podejście realne?

Przepraszam, że tak dopytuję o inne projekty ale widzę że moje wyliczenia co do kosztów domu nijak mają się do przedstawionych w tym temacie.
Mamy świadomość że nie będzie tanio ale dom jest na cale życie zatem chcemy aby funkcjonalnie oraz wizualnie spełniał nasze oczekiwania.
Wiem że domy parterowe są nieco tańsze, ale jednak komfort również wiec szukamy rozwiązania możliwie najlepszego

----------


## martingg

Stawiałbym, że najtańszy będzie Dom w śliwach 2 bo nie ma garażu, aczkolwiek osobiście zrobiłbym wszystko, żeby uniknąć skosów na piętrze. 

Co do naszej ostatniej rozmowy  znalazłem ekipę do siebie w końcu. Mój ojciec robi wykończeniówkę i robił dom, który ten jegomość budował, plus wiedziałem wcześniej, że jest mocno polecany w okolicy i ogarnięty. 134m2 parter, płyta fundamentowa, monolit, schody lane zabiegowe, więźba, deskowanie, papa sama robota 60k pln.

Komfort w parterówce mniejszy? czemu?  :smile:  chodzi o odcięcie dzieci od imprezy na dole? To można dopasować, wstawić drzwi przesuwnem aby wyciszyć hałas itp itd, kwestia jakiś kompromisów, jest dużo takowych rozwiązań,mój indywidualny podzielony jest na takie 3 strefy, nasza sypialnia, strefa dzienna i młodzież tak żebyśmy za blisko nich nie byli, a oni nas  :smile: 

z grubsza:

----------


## Owczar

Wybudowaliśmy piętrowy tylko daltego, że mamy małą działkę, ale większośc plusów przemawia za parterowym. 

Jeśli chodzi o kszty budowy, to mimo założonego sporo większego budżetu końcowa kwota (a jeszcze do końca coś tam zostało) wyszła dużo wyższa.
Sporo rzeczy robiliśmy sami - ale wcale nie wyszło taniej, bo robiliśmy zgodnie ze sztuką na dobrych materiałach. 

Na końcową kwotę składa się mnóstwo kosztów, które nie wszyscy liczą. Zagospodarnowanie działki 700m2 - 150m2 dom to koszt 100k bez wodotrysków - kostka, trawnik z rolki, brama z napedem ogrodzenie panelowe dookoła plus frontowe bardziej reprezentacyjne. Przyłącza - których cena czasem zwala z nóg - początkowo 25k za wodę plus kanalizację - 12m do wykonania! 
Koszty budowy i wykończenia są chore - stawki za godzinę wychodzą grubo ponad 100zł - gdyby szły w parze z jakością to ja rozumiem, ktoś ma fach w ręku i zarabia, ale w zasadzie nie było ekipy, która by wyszła bez poprawek i zastrzeżeń. 

Z perspektywy czasu wiem, że niektóre rzeczy można zrobić taniej, ale wymaga to długoterminowego planu i logistyki, na którą przed pierwszą budową mało kto jest przygotowany. Najwięcej kosztuje kupowanie na szybko w lokalnych składach lub poprzez poleconych sprzedawców przez ekipy.

----------


## martingg

Owczar nawymyślałeś technologii z kosmosu to sie dziwisz ze wykonawcy spierdzielili  :wink:

----------


## Owczar

Oni polegali na najprostszych tematach  :big grin:  

Typu wymurowanie ściany z tolerancją +-0,5cm, a potem otynkowanie jej tak by zabudowa meblowa weszła jak należy. Technologia kosmiczna schodów też ich przerosła i musiałem podnieść wylewki żeby mieć wszystkie schodki równe...

Że o rozwijani trawy z rolki nie wspomnę  :big grin:  Przycięcie desek pod kątem 45 stopni na elewacji wymaga już stolarza artysty - bo 2 ekipy nie podołały, a przy 3 zmieniłem już rozwiązanie bo strach zajrzał w me oczy... To takie tylko przykłady  :wink:

----------


## martingg

To da się zle rozwinąć trawę z rolki?  :big grin:  to dobrze że nie brałem od ciebie namiarów na ekipę budowlaną  :wink:  zobaczymy jak się moja spisze.

----------


## Owczar

Chodzi bardziej o spadki trawnika i równość przygotowanego terenu. Ale to taki detal.

Ekipa budowlana nie była najgorsza, ale w paru kwestiach mogliby się poprawić. Choć jak porównam z innymi w okolicy, to wypadają i tak dobrze. Bez cudowania i zgodnie z projektem, a to nie zawsze tak jest. Wiele ekipa upraszcza projekt bo przecież konstruktor był zbyt ostrożny i to nie ma sensu...

----------


## agb

Wróć jak wybudujesz. Chętnie posłuchamy jak wszystko było zrobione idealnie   :big grin:

----------


## danul

> Stawiałbym, że najtańszy będzie Dom w śliwach 2 bo nie ma garażu, aczkolwiek osobiście zrobiłbym wszystko, żeby uniknąć skosów na piętrze. 
> 
> Co do naszej ostatniej rozmowy  znalazłem ekipę do siebie w końcu. Mój ojciec robi wykończeniówkę i robił dom, który ten jegomość budował, plus wiedziałem wcześniej, że jest mocno polecany w okolicy i ogarnięty. 134m2 parter, płyta fundamentowa, monolit, schody lane zabiegowe, więźba, deskowanie, papa sama robota 60k pln.
> 
> Komfort w parterówce mniejszy? czemu?  chodzi o odcięcie dzieci od imprezy na dole? To można dopasować, wstawić drzwi przesuwnem aby wyciszyć hałas itp itd, kwestia jakiś kompromisów, jest dużo takowych rozwiązań,mój indywidualny podzielony jest na takie 3 strefy, nasza sypialnia, strefa dzienna i młodzież tak żebyśmy za blisko nich nie byli, a oni nas 
> 
> z grubsza:


I wstępnie również na ten projekt padł -  w naszej okolicy *martingg* znalazłem dwie budowy (jedna własnie rozpoczęta), więc będzie z kim można porównać doświadczenia jak również koszty SSZ.

----------


## martingg

> Wróć jak wybudujesz. Chętnie posłuchamy jak wszystko było zrobione idealnie


Nie ma takich budów  :big grin:

----------


## Bertha

Do zwolenników wolnostojących garaży:  stawka podatku za garaż wolnostojący jest znacznie wyższa od stawki za budynek mieszkalny.  Dalej mam tłumaczyć dlaczego garaż w budynku (w bryle budynku) opłaca się bardziej? Policz koszta podatku w ciągu np. 30 lat  :ohmy:

----------


## Kaizen

> Do zwolenników wolnostojących garaży:  stawka podatku za garaż wolnostojący jest znacznie wyższa od stawki za budynek mieszkalny.  Dalej mam tłumaczyć dlaczego garaż w budynku (w bryle budynku) opłaca się bardziej? Policz koszta podatku w ciągu np. 30 lat


No, wytłumacz. 
Garaż w bryle kosztuje minimum 2 tys. zł/m2 drożej, niż wolnostojący. Przy 35m2 mamy 70 tys. zł różnicy (raczej dużo więcej).
Maksymalna stawka podatku dla "zintegrowanego" to 81gr/m2 dla wolnostojącego 8,05zł/m2. Czyli przy wolnostojącym mamy rocznie 253,4zł wyższy podatek. Zwróci się po... *276,2430939226519 latach*... Chyba, że zrobią taki myk (a jestem przekonany, że to kwestia czasu) jak już zrobili od 1 stycznia 2016r. z wydzielonymi garażami w blokach i chociaż są w bryle, to stawka podatku jest i tak tak wyższa.

----------


## danul

Tutaj Kaizen  ma rację.
Fakt jest taki, że łatwiej (bynajmniej w mojej ocenie) budować garaż przynależny do domu - wygodniej chociaż jest i wiele wad, które zostały opisane w tym poście.

----------


## Bertha

Mnie stawki niezbyt interesują (faktycznie 0,81  i  8,05) , lecz klienci uważaja, że im się opłaca. Wy liczycie po kosztach budowy od zera, ja mam do czynienia z obiektami postawionymi, kwestia zabudowania przestrzeni  lub tylko kwestia pomiaru jeśli zabudowane już jest  Ostatnio: 
stoi budynek mieszkalny 111 m kw pow. zab.  i garaż 50 m kw  czyli płacono podatek 90+402=492 PLN (zaokrąglone), na mapie brak zabudowy między budynkami, chociaż budynki są połączone dachem i murowanymi ścianami.  Po pomiarze stwierdzono że powierzchnia całej bryły wynosi 174 m kw.  -> podatek wynosi 141 PLN czyli 351 zeta rocznie zostaje w kieszeni.  Nasza faktura była mniejsza niż trzy lata opłat, człowiek pożyje jeszcze ze 25 lat , są spadkobiercy.
I co ?  Nie opłaca się?

----------


## Neutral

*martingg* jak masz zwrócony ten dom względem stron świata?

----------


## danul

Witajcie,
Miałem okazję skonsultować się z osobami, które budują Śliwa 2 (G2) i  okazuje się, ze koszty (bynajmniej w mojej okolicy) do stanu zamieszkania to ok 500k.
Patrząc na wyceny Archonu teoretycznie Miranda 9(G2) jest niewiele tańsza  :smile:

----------


## martingg

> *martingg* jak masz zwrócony ten dom względem stron świata?


Wejście od wschodu po prawej południe

----------

